# easy to follow pen photography settings -video



## deemka (Jul 24, 2014)

Thought I should share this here also.. have had great responses from people that actually started taking better pictures.. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLSYyEsDVr8


----------



## flyitfast (Jul 24, 2014)

May take viewing a few times along with matching my camera to the one being demonsrated.  Looks like it may be of help for a slow learner like me.
Thanks for passing the info along.
gordon


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice Job...


----------



## BJohn (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks for passing the information on. That is one of my issues is getting good detailed close up pictures.


----------



## pendrijo (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice job mate...


----------



## georgestanley032 (Oct 7, 2014)

This is a very nice video you shared. I would say that it's a highly recommended video for a beginner like me. I'm having a few issues on photography and this is one of the things that would definitely help me improve my skills.


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 7, 2014)

One thing you dont do that I do is use that "contrast" control! That thing is a big help also. Go Pro is great!!


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 8, 2014)

Excellent video! Very easy to follow and simplified a lot of things I have wondered about. 
I tried to catch the name of the photo-editor you use but couldn't. Can you tell us what it is please? 
Thank you again!


----------



## pesto126 (Oct 8, 2014)

bobleibo said:


> Excellent video! Very easy to follow and simplified a lot of things I have wondered about.
> I tried to catch the name of the photo-editor you use but couldn't. Can you tell us what it is please?
> Thank you again!



The program he was using was ViewNx2 - which is a free photo viewer/editor for Nikon cameras.  Its pretty basic in terms of photo editing... but can get you pretty close to a good photo.

Other free/cheap photo editors I highly recommend - Zoner Photo Studio (one of the best in my opinion), SageLight (complicated... but oh so powerful!).  For MAC, there isn't much better than either Pixelmator or Acorn... take your pic because they are both amazing.

I still tend to use Lightroom/photoshop combo for serious work  or Capture One/Photoshop... but there are tons that can be done with Pixelmator and various plugins (topaz/onone/etc).


----------

